# Connexion wifi lente lorsque j'affiche sur un écran externe



## tadaa9 (13 Février 2010)

Bonsoir,

J'ai constaté un problème avec ma connexion wifi depuis un certains temps mais à l'époque, cela semblait être aléatoire. Mais tout compte fait non.

Je me suis rendu compte, que parfois, lorsque je branche un écran externe sur mon mac, ma connexion wifi devient extrêmement lente (voir même ne fonctionne plus bien que je reste connecté au routeur wifi). Pour information, mon écran externe est connecté à l'aide d'un adaptateur HDMI-Mini Display Port. Je l'ai acheté peu de temps après le mac sur ebay à ce marchand : http://cgi.ebay.fr/Cable-Mini-displ...Informatique_Connectiques?hash=item35a6e93502

Est-ce que d'autres personnes aurait constaté ce même problème ? Est-ce que à votre avis, c'est un défaut de l'adaptateur (ça doit provenir de chine et c'est peut être pas de bonne qualité) ? Ou est-ce que cela peut venir du mac ?

Merci.


----------



## Dark energy (16 Février 2010)

Bonjour, 

Je rencontre le même problème.

Avez-vous réussis à le résoudre ?

Cordialement


----------



## tadaa9 (16 Février 2010)

Bonsoir,

Non hélas ! Je venais voir ma discussion car ça vient juste de le refaire encore une fois. J'ai débranché l'écran externe pensant que j'allais retrouvé aussitôt ma connexion wifi (c'est ce qui ce passe généralement une fois que l'écran est débranché) mais pas du tout. J'ai été contraint de fermer le clapet du mac puis de le réouvrir pour retrouver ma connexion wifi.

Petite question : vous avez ce même problème en ayant le même convertisseur HDMI/Mini display port que moi ? Ou ça en est un autre ? Car si c'est le cas, je pense que je vais tenté d'acheter celui qui est sur l'Apple Store en espérant que cela résoudra mon problème très agaçant.

Merci.


----------



## Dark energy (21 Février 2010)

Mon adaptateur n'est pas de la même marque cependant c'est le même produit.

J'ai celui-ci : http://www.pearl.fr/cables/cables-i...tateur-mac-male-vers-hdmi-femelle_TG1181.html
couplé à celui-là : http://www.pearl.fr/cables/cables-i...daptateur-dvi-d-femelle-hdmi-male_KT2521.html

Ce qui est bizarre c'est que j'ai également un écran de 22 pouces plus récent et celui-là marche sans problème ... 

Pourriez-vous me tenir au courant si un adaptateur officiel résout le problème ?

Merci d'avance

Cordialement


----------



## tadaa9 (23 Février 2010)

Salut,

Je suis content que tu es répondu... lol je commençais à me sentir seul face à ce problème.

Bref, suite à ton message, j'ai pensé acheter l'adaptateur "Mr Bott" vendu par le store d'Apple mais en faisant des recherches, je suis tombé la dessus : http://forums.macg.co/peripheriques/cable-mini-display-port-vers-hdmi-273088.html#10

Cela montre que nous ne sommes pas les seuls ! De plus, mon adaptateur, le tiens, le "Mr Bott" se ressemble beaucoup ! Même formes, même packaging. Seul la couleur et la marque change. A croire qu'il y a la dedans la même électronique foireuse !

Je m'emporte surement car j'ai vu dans le lien précédent qu'apparemment, l'antenne wifi serait pas loin du mini display port ! Et que ça ferait des interférences. C'est à confirmer.

Bref, voila où en sont mes recherches pour le moment. Je suis dégouté de pas trouver de solution convenable.


----------



## Tralen (24 Février 2010)

J'ai également un problème de ce type...
Je suis en connexion wi-fi avec un live box et le moniteur d'activité m'affiche une connexion très faible (91octets/secondes en ce moment même :/)
Avez vous une explication ?


----------



## viruus83 (17 Avril 2011)

Hello,

Quelqu'un aurait trouvé une solution à ce problème bizarre?
J'ai un mac book pro, une connexion wifi et je me connecte à ma télé HD via un HDMI/Mini display port.

Merci d'avance,


----------



## cheif34 (6 Juin 2011)

Même problème avec un MacBook air 11. La connexion WiFi est beaucoup plus rapide dès qu'on débranche l'écran externe (relié via un adaptateur HDMI).

En espérant que quelqu'un a trouvé une solution...


----------



## stephane74 (30 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour

je viens de récupérer un écran externe (Hyundaï 19 ') et j'ai exactement le même problème que vous avec un adaptateur miniDVI<=>DVI : dès que je ferme le MB, j'ai un débit ADSL de 12 Kb/s contre 9 Mb/s capot ouvert !!

Avez vous trouvé une solution : changement d'adaptateur DVI par exemple ?

Merci d'avance

Stéphane


----------



## onabon (22 Avril 2014)

Hello! 
Je voulais savoir si vous aviez des nouvelles depuis le dernier message. 
J'ai en effet exactement le même problème sauf que l'écran externe est branché en thunderbolt à un macbook pro 15 pouces. 

En résumé :
- Ecran externe branché et clapet du laptop ouvert : très bonne connexion internet. 
- Ecran externe branché et clapet fermé : très très mauvaise connxion internet. 

En gros quand je travail que sur mon écran externe (Apple; j'ai oublié de préciser) eh bien la connexion est complètement foireuse... 

Si quelqu'un à une idée...
je vous remercie d'avance 

INFOS SUPPLEMENTAIRES : 
- Macbook pro 15'' fin 2011
- Version OS : 10.7.5
- Processeur : 2,4 Ghz Intel Core i7
- Mémoire : 4GB
- Carte graphique : AMD Radeon HD6770M 1024 MB.


----------



## k2103 (27 Septembre 2014)

J'ai eu un problème semblable, sauf que dans mon cas l'interférence était causée par un petit disque portable branché en USB.
La solution très simple, selon la recommandation du Diagnostic sans fil, a été de configurer mon routeur (Airport) en 5 GHz plutôt qu'en 2,4. 

« Option d'accès sans fil / Mode radio : 802.11n uniquement (5 GHz) »

La bande 5 GHz offre bien plus de bande passante pour les réseaux Wi-fi que la bande 2,4 et elle est moins susceptible de subir les interférences d'autres appareils.


----------

